# Ejection CD coincé ! Help please !



## KantyK (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Lors d'un gravage de cd audio, Toast a planté et il est depuis impossible de sortir le cd du lecteur de mon imac 24" 2,66 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo de 2009.

Je ne suis pas le seul à avoir rencontré ce problème, je le sais, et j'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes suggérées sur ce forum ainsi que sur d'autres pour forcer l'éjection mais sans aucun succès... Je résume ci-dessous ce qui a déjà été tenté : 

1) Redémarrage de l'ordinateur avec bouton gauche souris enfoncé (solution généralement efficace : déjà eu l'occasion de la tester mais ici sans effet) ;

2) Redémarrage de l'ordinateur avec touche éjection enfoncée ;

3) Passage par des applications tierce pour forcer l'éjection (iTunes, Toast... : lorsque je simule le gravage, on m'informe que le disque qui se trouve dans le lecteur n'est pas vierge mais on ne me dit pas comment l'éjecter)

4) Passage par le terminal avec la commande drutil tray eject

J'ai également essayé de passer par l'open firmware, méthodes conseillées par certains quoiqu'elle ne soit opérante que pour les PPC. Sans effet sur mon imac donc.

Le CD n'apparaît pas sur le bureau ni dans l'utilitaire de disques. Le lecteur, par ailleurs, ne tourne pas : ni quand je redémarre, ni quand je lance une quelconque application susceptible d'y avoir recours.

Je suis à court d'idées... Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide avant que je me tourne vers le SAV, ce serait très chouette.

Je dois avouer que, si je suis très satisfait de cet ordinateur, je trouve au contraire ce lecteur cd/dvd de moindre qualité, ce qui est très regrettable.

Cordialement,

KyK

PS. Bon dimanche à tous quand même !?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Novembre 2010)

KantyK a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lors d'un gravage de cd audio, Toast a planté et il est depuis impossible de sortir le cd du lecteur de mon imac 24" 2,66 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo de 2009.
> 
> ...


Il ya pas un petit trou dessus ou dessous le lecteur pour forcer l'ejection du CD ?


----------



## KantyK (21 Novembre 2010)

Hélas non, mais merci pour cette prompte réponse !


----------



## Rémi M (21 Novembre 2010)

Et cette solution ? Trouvée ici

*Pour éjecter un disque via Open Firmware : 
*Redémarrez l'ordinateur. 
Lorsque vous entendez le son de démarrage, appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + O + F et maintenez-les enfoncées. (Il y a une Pomme sur la touche Commande.) 
Relâchez les touches lorsque vous voyez un écran blanc où il est inscrit "Bienvenue sur Open Firmware". 
Lors de l'invite, tapez : 
eject cd 

Appuyez sur la touche Retour, puis patientez quelques secondes. Le lecteur de disque devrait éjecter le disque, et "OK" apparaît sur l'écran lorsque l'action est terminée. 
Tapez : 
mac-boot 

Appuyez sur la touche Retour. 

Votre ordinateur démarre normalement et vous retrouvez votre bureau Mac OS X.

[Edit déjà essayé]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h16 ----------

*À FAIRE AVEC PRUDENCE !*


&#8226; Prenez une carte de visite ou un bristol. Insérez-le dans le lecteur en tentant de titiller les détecteurs de part et d'autre du disque

&#8226; L'excellent 'round midnight nous confie l'astuce suivante :
« Il suffit d'introduire un nouveau disque, et le retirer au moment où l'on entend le mécanisme se mettre en branle. Le disque coincé est éjecté. 
Surprenant, mais efficace si effectué avec douceur. Il ne faut bien sûr pas forcer sur le premier disque coincé. »


----------



## KantyK (21 Novembre 2010)

Je vais essayer mais la prudence et la douceur dans ses situations, c'est pas mon fort... Je vais donc faire appel aux doigts de fée de ma femme et vous dis ce que ça aura donné dès que l'opération aura été tentée.

---------- Post added at 14h19 ---------- Previous post was at 13h24 ----------

Bon, ben, ça n'a rien donné : ni les cartes de visite, ni l'insertion d'un autre cd - mais il est vrai que sur ce deuxième point, on n'a pas non plus forcé en sentant qu'on butait sur l'autre cd. En tout cas, aucun mécanisme ne semble se mettre en branle.

Problème mécanique, sur une machine qui a à peine un an et quelques mois ?

D'autres idées ?

Merci !


----------



## Rémi M (21 Novembre 2010)

On va arrêter là avant de casser la belle bête. Tu as fait tout ce que tu pouvais faire, que ce soit en mécanique ou à partir de logiciel. 

Le conseil que je te donne est de prendre rendez-vous chez un APR, ils vont sûrement démonter la bête pour récupérer le CD coincé, mais eux savent le faire, et s'il y a un problème, ils sont sous garantie alors que si c'est toi qui le démonte, et que tu casses, tu auras tout perdu.


----------



## labernee (21 Novembre 2010)

C'est galère, je cherche une soluce, je te reviens


----------



## Rémi M (21 Novembre 2010)

labernee a dit:
			
		

> éteindre le mac puis en le redémarrant en maintenir la souris cliquée (clic gauche )



Déjà essayé 




			
				KantyK a dit:
			
		

> 1) Redémarrage de l'ordinateur avec bouton gauche souris enfoncé (solution généralement efficace : déjà eu l'occasion de la tester mais ici sans effet) ;


----------



## JFL27 (21 Novembre 2010)

As-tu essayé : applications->utilitaires->utilitaires de disques. Sélectionner le lecteur de DVD et éjecter ?


----------



## Rémi M (21 Novembre 2010)

JFL27 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé : applications->utilitaires->utilitaires de disques. Sélectionner le lecteur de DVD et éjecter ?



Déjà fait  Ouvrez les yeux les gens, je sais c'est dimanche :rateau:



			
				KantyK a dit:
			
		

> Le CD n'apparaît pas sur le bureau ni dans l'utilitaire de disques. Le lecteur, par ailleurs, ne tourne pas : ni quand je redémarre, ni quand je lance une quelconque application susceptible d'y avoir recours.


----------



## KantyK (21 Novembre 2010)

Bon, ben, il restait une solution que je n'avais pas essayée et qui s'est révélée fructueuse : éteindre l'imac et le laisser reposer pendant plusieurs heures. Redémarrage en appuyant sur la souris et le cd sort !!!

Ouf !

Merci à tous pour votre aide en tout cas, et bonne soirée !

KyK


----------



## ParisCity (24 Novembre 2010)

"Redémarrage en appuyant sur la souris et le cd sort !!!"

Franchement si ça marche c une mes copine qui va être contente ! Mais c peut etre aussi parce que t as fait toute les autre manip avant !


----------

